# Jessica Fridrich with Secret Imagery



## pjk (Jan 22, 2008)

Non-cube related, but still neat:
http://www.ws.binghamton.edu/fridrich/Video_clips\news_T1_S.mov


----------



## Dene (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow, is that what she sounds like? I never really even thought about it lol.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jan 23, 2008)

Thats really interesting..


----------



## alexc (Jan 24, 2008)

That's cool, didn't know she was working for the U.S. gov!


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jan 24, 2008)

Not only is that impressive and interesting, it brought to my attention that I've been pronouncing her name incorrectly. haha


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 24, 2008)

Is that the correct pronunciation? I said it the way they did in this video when I asked Arnaud at the US Open how to pronounce it, and he said "it's close" (to the correct pronunciation), and then repronounced it for me a bit differently (I still can't remember exactly how he pronounced it). I suspect this could just be an Americanized pronunciation. The pronunciation they use in the video is how I originally thought it should be pronounced when I first saw the name.


----------



## icke (Feb 7, 2008)

they pronounce the ch like a "k" but its much softer if you pronounce it the "right" way


----------

